# Boney Bones



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I've been using pork neck bones for RMB's lately and adding mostly organ meat, but a little meaty meat too.

I cleaned Emma's teeth this week and noticed she has scrapes/sores around her molars, they appear to be from the boney bones.

Anyone less notice this in their dogs?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Pork necks, venison necks, and lamb necks are part of the staples I feed on a regular basis. I just checked and find no scrapes or sores anywhere.


----------

